# Which UP member.....



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

....past or present, have you learned and/or benefited the most from, and how?
Thank you!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

*TheDevilisaParttimer*

posted about the fatal flaw in the Ford 3.5L 6 cyl engine . Briefly, if the water pump fails coolant goes into the oil which can cause complete engine failure

I confirmed what he said and at 210,000 miles I did a preemptive replacement of the water pump in my Ford Explorer. The car is now at 340,000 miles and Im planning on doing it again

Because of what I learned from this one post, I think my car will last until it ages out of Uber at over 500,000 miles.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

oldfart said:


> fatal flaw in the Ford


Isn't this common knowledge regarding ANY Ford product?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@Another Uber Driver 

He's been driving forever and knows a ton about it.

He drove people to the Crucifixion and then a few days later Longhauled them to the Resurrection. 

He's a treasure trove of knowledge.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm going to go with @Christinebitg because she tends to demonstrate intellectual depth and "rarely" complains to site sky daddy after a loss during a debate or argument.

These are the qualities I've come to respect from successful UP members.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

This should be a poll with the winner beckon a mod


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Juggalo9er said:


> This should be a poll with the winner beckon a mod


Just answer the question!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Just answer the question!


@New2This inspired me the most....I set time aside today just to shuffle


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Juggalo9er said:


> @New2This inspired me the most....I set time aside today just to shuffle


Thank you.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> This should be a poll with the winner beckon a mod


We do enough work for free as drivers
I dont know we have any volunteers for mods


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We do enough work for free as drivers
> I dont know we have any volunteers for mods


Technically you could claim the time as a deduction


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Juggalo9er said:


> Technically you could claim the time as a deduction


Really? How would that be calculated?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Really? How would that be calculated?


I think it's pretty safe to say we could claim 20 hours a day. I love you guys to death but you keep us really really busy . . . And I say that in the nicest way possible😁


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

By far, the answer to this question is obvios! Mr. Ubers Guber!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'm going to go with @Christinebitg because she tends to demonstrate intellectual depth and "rarely" complains to site sky daddy after a loss during a debate or argument.
> 
> These are the qualities I've come to respect from successful UP members.


You mean it's not because I have a "good personality" and great legs?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> great legs?


Prove it with some pics!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

New2This said:


> @Another Uber Driver
> 
> He's been driving forever and knows a ton about it.
> 
> ...


I second @Another Uber Driver. 

@Guido-TheKillerPimp taught me my life doesn't suck nearly as much as I thought.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> I second @Another Uber Driver.
> 
> @Guido-TheKillerPimp taught me my life doesn't suck nearly as much as I thought.





Boca Ratman said:


> taught me my life doesn't suck nearly as much as I thought.


So long as you take your meds!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> ....past or present, have you learned and/or benefited the most from, and how?
> Thank you!


A couple of drivers who shared in PM a couple of bugs in the app that work to drivers' advantage and allowed me to earn mucho cashio. Can't say who they are or what the bugs are.

Other than that, I like @Lissetti's posts. And @MHR's. They are two of the few in here who aren't  totally nuts.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Can't say who they are or what the bugs are.


BS!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Other than that, I like @Lissetti's posts. And @MHR's. They are two of the few in here who aren't  totally nuts.


Not totally...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> BS!


Nope. Got to protect my sources. Some of the good hacks have been blurted out by @$*#&$$& on here, which were quickly patched by Uber, but other hacks remain.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Prove it with some pics!


I'll post another version of my profile pic. One that's not cropped for the profile.

Yes it's me, but it's an old photo.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Nope. Got to protect my sources. Some of the good hacks have been blurted out by @$*#&$$& on here, which were quickly patched by Uber, but other hacks remain.


More Bull💩!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> More Bull💩!


I will rush your complaint over to my customer experience department and mark it urgent. You should receive a resolution in 24 - 48 years.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll post anorher version of my profile pic. One that's not cropped for the profile.
> 
> Yes it's me, but it's an old photo.


I will be honest with you and for some reason there is a certain look that you had back then that you might could have listened to Megadeath because you could have easily gotten a pass for being Dave Mustaine's
daughter.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> and great legs?


Oh **** yeah keep typing just like that baby


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> I will be honest with you and for some reason there is a certain look that you had back then that you might could have listened to Megadeath because you could have easily gotten a pass for being Dave Mustaine's
> daughter.


I'll take that as a compliment. 

I never quite got into Megadeth. Which is a bit ironic, considering some of my other tastes, like:

Alice Cooper (Love It to Death, and Killer)
Deep Purple (Machine Head)
Jeff Beck (Wired)
Black Sabbath
Blue Oyster Cult
Led Zeppelin (Zoso)

But at one point, I made a sharp turn and veered into acoustic folk music. I kept my taste for psychedelic rock, but metal perhaps not quite to the same extent.

I taught myself acoustic finger style guitar, after having met some very talented folk music people. (It's a long story.)

Anyhow, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The UP member who was most inspirational to me was @DickDasher! Before @mch got him banned that guy was a living legend out of Avalon NJ! No one could Dash like him! He developed techniques for making the most moneys while gettin it on with the fast food honeys! Taught me how to turn the dash into cash.

The ladies loved him. He collected ladies uniform shirts and hung them on the wall over his bed. Burger King, Chipotle, KFC and virtually every food establishment on the Avalon strip were represented. Too damn bad @mch got him banned in a fit of jealous rage! It was a set up!!!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I taught myself





Christinebitg said:


> finger style





Christinebitg said:


> I made a sharp turn and veered into





Christinebitg said:


> Deep Purple


This is so hot.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll post another version of my profile pic. One that's not cropped for the profile.
> 
> Yes it's me, but it's an old photo.


I dunno. It kinda looks like Michael Phelps and Gary Busey merged physically and decided to attend a Stevie Nicks themed drag show


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

My favorite member was @Cableguynoe. He had a sharp wit and kept the discussions interesting. But he's been AWOL for several months now, rarely makes an appearance anymore.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> My favorite member was @Cableguynoe. He had a sharp wit and kept the discussions interesting. But he's been AWOL for several months now, rarely makes an appearance anymore.


Don’t be so humble Mr. Uber’s Guber, you’re the man and you know it!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> It kinda looks like Michael Phelps and Gary Busey merged physically and decided to attend a Stevie Nicks themed drag show


I love it!!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I love you guys to death but you keep us really really busy . . . And I say that in the nicest way possible😁


If the Phi Beta Kappas what own this site didn't go canning the better mods for no reason & concentrated on banning trolls & nasty socks you wouldn't have so much trouble. They canned one of the better 1s, 1 pretty good 1 & 2 ok 1s. That don't even mention now they won't post nothing & a couple of those guys really know their shit & so we don't got that benny no more. & we're left with trolls & socks.




Seamus said:


> The UP member who was most inspirational to me was @DickDasher! Before @mch got him banned
> The ladies loved him. Too damn bad @mch got him banned in a fit of jealous rage!



whudde do? Try to hit on @ashlee2004 ? Not real smart





ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I dunno. It kinda looks like Michael Phelps and Gary Busey merged physically and decided to attend a Stevie Nicks themed drag show



Reminds me of 1 of those Jerry Springer guests what got something to tell some guy they've been running around with. 2 min. later, they're swinging at each other while the audience claps & yells JERRY! JERRY!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> By far, the answer to this question is obvios! Mr. Ubers Guber!


Don't agree with TobyD, because its TobyD himself! he "taught" me how to agree with Mr. Ubers Guber, always.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Really? How would that be calculated?


Y=mx+b ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> If the Phi Beta Kappas what own this site didn't go canning the better mods for no reason & concentrated on banning trolls & nasty socks you wouldn't have so much trouble. They canned one of the better 1s, 1 pretty good 1 & 2 ok 1s. That don't even mention now they won't post nothing & a couple of those guys really know their shit & so we don't got that benny no more. & we're left with trolls & socks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying I'm a troll.... how dare you


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Oh **** yeah keep typing just like that baby





Juggalo9er said:


> Y=mx+b ?


Hmmm....my calculations were: xY÷💩x💩.6÷💩💩💩=💩💩💩💩😱😱😱😱


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Don't agree with TobyD, because its TobyD himself! he "taught" me how to agree with Mr. Ubers Guber, always.


I’ll give myself a participation trophy for that! I feel so honored!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> I’ll give myself a participation trophy for that! I feel so honored!


Indeed, you can place it next to your [virtual] row of trophies and badges from Grfyt....


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Don’t be so humble Mr. Uber’s Guber, you’re the man and you know it!


I agree with TobyD!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Hmmm....my calculations were: xY÷💩x💩.6÷💩💩💩=💩💩💩💩😱😱😱😱


You can see how this gets complicated


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> ....past or present, have you learned and/or benefited the most from, and how?
> Thank you!


Young Kim daily recounts about, allegedly, running a grave-yard shift drunk/druggie rescue wagon across ultra-low end Chicago were inspiring (if not improbable) reading until they weren't, as last year this guy evaporated into his "hood" tales of glory and disappeared...does anyone know what happened to this ghetto superstar?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> does anyone know what happened to this ghetto superstar?


The odds are better that MH370 will be found before Young Kim is!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> The odds are better that MH370 will be found before Young Kim is!


Rumor has it that...he befriended, or was befriended by, cartel boss while driving and got recruited as their driver (probably pays better than U/L, anyway)....and can no never share his legacy, tales of midnight ghetto driving glory on UP.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Thumbs up to older, wiser drivers.

Fla Keys
Oscar Levant
Old fart
uberbastid

NYC forum:
Hackenstien
Frankie Figgs
Lenny Yellow Cab

I'll add 2hunt4 me, seamus and lissetti who express themselves well and connect with the audience.
I miss Ubercrack? in LA. She was cool and honest.

Thank you all.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> ....past or present, have you learned and/or benefited the most from, and how?
> Thank you!


I'm surprised nobody mentioned the legend himself, Rakos.
I found his posts to be very helpful. Really miss the guy since he stopped driving and posting! 😞


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No honorable mention for GOOMC??!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Young Kim daily recounts about, allegedly, running a grave-yard shift drunk/druggie rescue wagon across ultra-low end Chicago were inspiring (if not improbable) reading until they weren't, as last year this guy evaporated into his "hood" tales of glory and disappeared...does anyone know what happened to this ghetto superstar?


I was thinking about him the other day
You know he could have been in a traffic accident and become incapacitated from that too
I live in his market and actually know one of the watch commanders in the town where he lived
I have thought about dropping by there and asking if he knew anything about the whereabouts of him
As far as his ghetto shift I have taken the reigns 
and have never been happier 😉


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

goneubering said:


> No honorable mention for GOOMC??!!


GOOMC who?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> GOOMC who?


L.A. member. He's one of the reasons Xchange Lease lost $9000/car.

@GOOMC maybe

In homage to this legend


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was thinking about him the other day
> You know he could have been in a traffic accident and become incapacitated from that too
> I live in his market and actually know one of the watch commanders in the town where he lived
> I have thought about dropping by there and asking if he knew anything about the whereabouts of him
> ...



He sounded much too nice to be an actual Uber driver.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

goneubering said:


> No honorable mention for GOOMC??!!


Pretty much unknown outside of the Los Angeles forum. A lot more people venture out of the city sub-forums and into the main forums now than in the earlier days of the forums. I think including new posts from the city sub-forums into the listing of new posts is helping facilitate that.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> ....past or present, have you learned and/or benefited the most from, and how?
> Thank you!


*
@Lissetti in WA

@Another Uber Driver in DC

And @K boy in LA*


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Rumor has it that...he befriended, or was befriended by, cartel boss while driving and got recruited as their driver (probably pays better than U/L, anyway)....and can no never share his legacy, tales of midnight ghetto driving glory on UP.


Some of his stories reminded me of SadUber stories.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> As far as his ghetto shift I have taken the reigns
> and have never been happier 😉


Yes, but does your shift result in at least one (if not more) over joyed pax exclaiming "sir, tonight you have saved my life!, and that of my accompanying family members!"...if so, then indeed you have taken the reins and legit pulled a "YoungKim"...or YOU might even be YoungKim himself.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I apologize. I forgot to mention @OCJarvis in the LA/OC market.

He did/does uber far better than I ever did.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Honestly, when I did X, @New2This was my blueprint with what he was doing in DC

Black, there are a few. 

@LoveBC got me to commit, and set me up for success. I'd do anything for that dude....

@bad_ip showed me bank statements that made me believe there was unicorn money in the market, regardless of the way we feel about each other 

@20yearsdriving knows what he's done for me!!


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I should also mention the homies
@somedriverguy
@U phoria
@ssd47
@Phoenix123

Optimus Uber
Adieu

There's some really solid people on UP past and present...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OCJarvis said:


> Honestly, when I did X, @New2This was my blueprint with what he was doing in DC
> 
> Black, there are a few.
> 
> ...


I'm honored to be mentioned in those names.

Well except @20yearsdriving 🤷‍♂️


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OCJarvis said:


> Honestly, when I did X, @New2This was my blueprint with what he was doing in DC
> 
> Black, there are a few.
> 
> ...


And if I ever went Black I'd be emulating those two, you and @U phoria


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Young Kim daily recounts about, allegedly, running a grave-yard shift drunk/druggie rescue wagon across ultra-low end Chicago were inspiring (if not improbable) reading until they weren't, as last year this guy evaporated into his "hood" tales of glory and disappeared...does anyone know what happened to this ghetto superstar?


Right! I was wondering what happened to him as well.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

@Karl Marx . 

The guy was talking about covid-19 before it got picked up and mainstream media. Pretty knowledgeable guy


----------



## U phoria (Dec 4, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> Honestly, when I did X, @New2This was my blueprint with what he was doing in DC
> 
> Black, there are a few.
> 
> ...


Where is @LoveBC ? Is he just too busy counting his money or tending to a prime brisket to come here anymore? His clients that I drove from OC spoke very highly of him, I did them a solid for getting them out of the open Saturday I was about to give up on trying to find them but it was worth it they booked me for two airport transfers the next morning


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

New2This said:


> I'm honored to be mentioned in those names.
> 
> Well except @20yearsdriving 🤷‍♂️



You didn’t comprehend the statement … it means the complete opposite of what you think.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You didn’t comprehend the statement … it means the complete opposite of what you think.


I understood perfectly. @OCJarvis types coherently, unlike you. 

@OCJarvis likes you because you've helped him out. I get that.

The only thing you've done for me is give me an ice cream headache trying to decipher your gibberish. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

New2This said:


> I understood perfectly. @OCJarvis types coherently, unlike you.
> 
> @OCJarvis likes you because you've helped him out. I get that.
> 
> The only thing you've done for me is give me an ice cream headache trying to decipher your gibberish. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


My personal opinion based on years of reading your posts is you are the perfect “ Blue Print” of what NOT to do.

That’s based on your posts … the story goes from bad to worst.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> My personal opinion based on years of reading your posts is you are the perfect “ Blue Print” of what NOT to do.
> 
> That’s based on your posts … the story goes from bad to worst.


Well Fred Sanford if I were looking for life advice on UPNet you'd be the last member I'd look to so we're even. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

New2This said:


> Well Fred Sanford if I were looking for life advice on UPNet you'd be the last member I'd look to so we're even. 🤷‍♂️


Always weigh the tangibles and maybe things will workout different for you… otherwise chug along… fyi life expectancy is close to 90 for healthy people it’s a long road ahead WWBY.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Always weigh the tangibles and maybe things will workout different for you… otherwise chug along… fyi life expectancy is close to 90 for healthy people it’s a long road ahead WWBY.


Some challenges but overall I'm very content with my life.

But thank you for your faux concern.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

New2This said:


> Some challenges but overall I'm very content with my life.
> 
> But thank you for your faux concern.


Giving up on life’s early plans is very easy for some.
You’re a master piece of a blue print.

But I bet if Bitcoin performed as expected you’d still be feasting on coke and hookers in that rent forbearance LA apartment.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Giving up on life’s early plans is very easy for some.
> You’re a master piece of a blue print.
> 
> But I bet if Bitcoin performed as expected you’d still be feasting on coke and hookers in that rent forbearance LA apartment.


What I do with Bitcoin is not connected to the price. The Nigerians love buying the dip.

As for the rest, wrong guy. I've never lived in L.A. and not in any forbearance program, nor have I ever been. 

You might be thinking of @Ozzyoz with the coke and hookers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

New2This said:


> What I do with Bitcoin is not connected to the price. The Nigerians love buying the dip.
> 
> As for the rest, wrong guy. I've never lived in L.A. and not in any forbearance program, nor have I ever been.
> 
> You might be thinking of @Ozzyoz with the coke and hookers.


Maybe you where trolling when EIDL was going to boost your business to the moon ?
But hey the basement is comfy I’m sure.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

@UberLaLa that guy showed me the ropes of black! @OCJarvis showed me that I need to get that unicorn $$
@20yearsdriving I learn you can solve any arguments by saying MAGA
@Uberscum I learned that Gopuff is the way to go


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Phoenix123 said:


> @UberLaLa that guy showed me the ropes of black! @OCJarvis showed me that I need to get that unicorn $$
> @20yearsdriving I learn you can solve any arguments by saying MAGA
> @Uberscum I learned that Gopuff is the way to go


I was duped into believing maga would fix all my shortcomings and would turn back the clock on a life of personal bad decisions.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> I never quite got into Megadeth. Which is a bit ironic, considering some of my other tastes, like:
> 
> ...


Jeff Beck is a Subzero Master, along with Frank Zappa and Lou Reed


----------



## bad_ip (Nov 28, 2020)

OCJarvis said:


> Honestly, when I did X, @New2This was my blueprint with what he was doing in DC
> 
> Black, there are a few.
> 
> ...


*


----------



## bad_ip (Nov 28, 2020)

OCJarvis said:


> Optimus Uber
> Adieu
> Uncle-not-Ant
> 
> There's some really solid people on UP past and present...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> What I do with Bitcoin is not connected to the price. The Nigerians love buying the dip.
> 
> As for the rest, wrong guy. I've never lived in L.A. and not in any forbearance program, nor have I ever been.
> 
> You might be thinking of @Ozzyoz with the coke and hookers.


How does my British accent sound? Do I do a good job with it?




__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> How does my British accent sound? Do I do a good job with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try again


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> Try again
> 
> View attachment 643992
> View attachment 643993
> View attachment 643994


You being a grown 6'5 white man can't even get it into your head that you most likely are violating forum spill over rule?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> You being a grown 6'5 white man can't even get it into your head that you most likely are violating forum spill over rule?


@Uberyouber will back me up on this. You posted this:










And it was in Chatter:

[


Ozzyoz said:


> *Don't even say line of coke, you giving me urges to run to Tijuana and line on up. TJ is only place where no one cares if you do Cociane or hookers. * But be careful because it'll melt your nose cartilage and you'll have one large cavity. Mexican authorities don't give a **** normally as long as you don't do any violent crimes. You can give a mexican cop some dough $$$ to leave you alone and sometimes they'll just straight frisk you and take it from your wallet and let you go after that. Sometimes though they have locked up Americans for a long time. There's currently some Americans doing some long term sentences and some are former Army or Marines too.


It's saved in case you violate @MHR chastising you for editing embarrassing shit later


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

New2This said:


> @Uberyouber will back me up on this. You posted this:
> 
> View attachment 644000
> 
> ...


But I thought they white man was the smartest And Ultimate machine in the western hemisphere?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> ....past or present, have you learned and/or benefited the most from, and how?
> Thank you!


ToHunt4Me is one I benefited from most @tohunt4me


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> How does my British accent sound? Do I do a good job with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, actually you sound more like a Haitian grandmother.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Uh, actually you sounds more like a Haitian grandmother.


I can get Creole Accent too.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> @Uberyouber will back me up on this. You posted this:
> 
> View attachment 644000
> 
> ...


@New2This I tried but apparently I violated forum rules...I got deleted...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

@Ozzyoz you got deleted too 😂


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> @Ozzyoz you got deleted too 😂


Well duh


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> The face you make when the ace bandage wrapped around your thigh begins to unravel
> 
> View attachment 644037


Did you change your avatar photo? You had rhe Cartman for the longest time. That southpark Cartman or am I mistaken?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Did you change your avatar photo? You had rhe Cartman for the longest time. That southpark Cartman or am I mistaken?


I think you're confusing me with @Disgusted Driver 

I'm trying to check out your new profile pic but the shine on your 7 head has detached my retinas


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I think you're confusing me with @Disgusted Driver
> 
> I'm trying to check out your new profile pic but the shine on your 7 head has detached my retinas
> 
> ...


It's gigantic because my IQ is above average for my state and it is used for calculations and stuff. Intelligence is behind it. It also has telekinetic abilities.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LOL

This is one crazy thread.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

This thread:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> How does my British accent sound? Do I do a good job with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very interesting
I guess I would call it
A Britebonic accent w a touch of african


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

@LoveBC taught me about patience
@20yearsdriving introduced me to the wonders of private clients
@Phoenix123 proved one can make copious amounts of money with U&L


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

One thing for sure, this thread shows how very influential the drivers in the Los Angeles forum have been to a whole lot uf us.


----------

